# Lazersteve Strikes Back



## lazersteve (Jul 15, 2007)

All,

I decided to fight fire with fire on ebay. I've posted a new listing here:

Ebay Auction

It costs me $1 every ten days about $3 a month...

Tell me what you guys think!!

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 15, 2007)

This gonna kill competition lol :twisted:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 15, 2007)

I say we all rush the server. :shock: 

Good plan steve. What about the shipping ? lol

Ralph


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 15, 2007)

How many times have you been burned by not reading the shipping? 

Only once right!! :wink: 

What's fair for one is fair for all !!!!!


Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 15, 2007)

Ohh, what a lovely donation of 100$


----------



## mike.fortin (Jul 15, 2007)

Pix of your gold should make folks come runnig. Mike.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 15, 2007)

Long time no see mike. Welcome back.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 16, 2007)

Ebay pulled my ad do to the use of links in the ad and incorrect category placement so....

I fixed what they wanted and relisted it here...

New Ebay Ad

Let's see what they come up with next.


Steve


----------



## joeyjenny310 (Jul 17, 2007)

steve wonderful idea. just curious though why not charge cost of the auction for a buy it now price ~ not familiar with ebay selling but its 10 cents or so correct? or put in the text to contact you so you may get more people to contact ya through contact seller?  page looks good


----------



## blueduck (Jul 22, 2007)

If i am not mistaken it was a similar placed ad on ebay under classifieds that made me wander on in here and register.

As far as flocking the folks here, i suspect that many will come and more than a few will be overwhelmed with the information [ i know i understand more than most folks as i have been around some of this for several years, but i still have to learn a host of things and read more]

Man people would have the knowledge distilled and "poured" into their braincells, to become instantaneously equal to the best of the folks who are the major contributors to this fantastic forum.... I read in another post that Harold has been posting information for years in various places, but this is the first forum i have ever seen any detailed information of this type with the helpfulness of the folks who are doing the posting and the processes.... my hat is off to you all, and in reading these many posts makes me ponder the possibility of going back to college and study harder at the Colege of Mines at the U of Idaho and come up with a braoder base of knowledge to work from..... hey at 44 I still have a couple of years in me dont I??

Thanks for the ad over on Ebay if it was you who posted it there and drug me to this place of vast and in depth knowledge from practical people.

William
Central Idaho


----------



## Noxx (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes but this useless for now since nobody can register anymore... The is a bug and I don't know how to fix it... I asked on Phpbb forum and nobody knows how to fix it... Now I really don't know what to do... Please someone help ! :roll:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes but this useless for now since nobody can register anymore.
Keeps telling me..... User name disallowed. Same thing with my avitar. Says i don't have access. :?: :?: :?: :? :? :?

Maybe a security setting ???


----------



## NaNO3 (Jul 22, 2007)

Noxx
Send me a pm, i can fix it.


----------

